# MEDiC's Tamiya Toyota Tundra * ULTIMATE ViDEO BUiLD THREAD ** !



## MEDiC (May 25, 2009)

_____________________________________________________________________

To the folks at Hobby Talk! ~ 

Thanks for letting me join your community! This looks like a great place for questions and answers 

Let me start off by introducing myself. My name is Aaron.. Most know me as MEDiC .

I would like to share my RC Scale Trail build with you. I hope it brings you some good pass time, and makes you smile. 

I have posted the below information in over 12 Forums world-wide, and have just released this project to everyone who would like to watch.

So without further ado... I present to you fellow RC clubbers ... my Tundra Project below ~ Enjoy



** Please, I know its not to scale specs.. watch all movies before commenting, as there is a reason for the changes**


*THANKS TAMIYA! WHAT A GREAT PROJECT!*


_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## MEDiC (May 25, 2009)

*Hello fellow RC Enthusiasts! *

After many months of preparation, planning, building, filming and editing, I am proud to present my first ever build VIDEO series! Not only is it my first build video, but its my FIRST SCALE TRAIL TRUCK! 

It's funny.. I began in RC's in September 2008, with an MGT 8.0 Nitro MT. I was hooked.. and whats more... really enjoyed filming it so I could see the action later. Once I figured out how to upload to the internet for others to view it.. I couldnt stop Racing, Jumping and Filming!

In November, I caught the crawler bug. I couldnt get enough videos into me to satisfy the craving of mechanical engineering... and purchased an AX10 RTR. After a month of crawling in the living room.. I started to crawl the forums. Thanks to that I met a local bunch of crawlers.. and began to competition with them.. $2000+ later.. my comp crawler is maxed out..and the comps have been a blast! But~ I'm now Im insatiably addicted. Both to Filming and RC'ing!...

Then I was invited to attend an Event in Lethbridge Alberta, Canada, Called the Axles Twisters TOP TRUCK CHALLENGE (August 29th-30th). Axle Twisters is the main crawler club in Lethbridge, and they needed someone to film the event.... So my independent film company was born..

MEDiC MEDiA PRODUCTiONS - RC Film in Action !


About two months ago, I finally decided I was going to sponsor the Axle Twisters event, and in addition -Attempt to build one of the nicest scale trucks I could. At the same time, I figured out a way to share the experience with over 10 RC forums around the world by filming an over view of my experiences.

I figured every RC enthusiast would like some good "Saturday Morning TV"!! And who knows... maybe some folks will want to have some fun, and try a project like this scale build out for themselves and find some happiness in it like we have.


So, after being fortunate enough to have a sponsor wanting to travel this journey with me, I have ordered parts from around the globe.. every corner of the earth... - and that is no exaggeration -

In no way do I say that this is the best RC scale truck ever made, but I wanted to share something in the best way that I could.

It is a culmination of over 700 hours (Planning, Part Sponsorship, Building, Filming, Traveling, and Editing) !


If you like the series, please pass it on to others - That was the whole point of this journey.. To help people smile!


This project was a blast, and thanks to all involved in helping this project come together.

A special thanks to: My very patient girlfriend who let me use the dining room table for over a month and a half.. lol


Enjoy my friends ~


----------



## MEDiC (May 25, 2009)

*INTRODUCTiON: ** HIGH DEFINITION ***










*
PART TWO *











*PART 3 *










*
PART 4 *











*TRAIL VIDEO ** HIGH DEFINITION ***










Kind Regards,


*
MEDiC MEDiA PRODUCTiONS

*














Here is a link to all MEDiC RC Related Videos: http://www.Youtube.com/DJMEDiC2008


----------



## MEDiC (May 25, 2009)




----------



## MEDiC (May 25, 2009)

Here is a look under at the rear suspension... 













But here is an update since those photos were taken yesterday...


I noticed The truck had a bit of body sway.. and I am awaiting another few parts to arrive this week. 

But, yesterday I went and followed through on a another part of my suspension plan

I purchased some heavier springs for the RC4WD shocks I have.. Check out the difference











Coupled with the 35wt oil I have.. now she's a little stiffer.. but not too much - just the way I wanted it.. 


Have a look at the install....

























You can see in the picture below that now when the springs are compressed, the rear fender is no longer rubbing. 












Please keep in mind that this is an entry for the TTC, and has been converted to a 2.2 heavy-weight trail truck


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

aweeeeeeeeeeesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MEDiC (May 25, 2009)

now thats the kind of response i was looking for!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

I just stumbled on this... and was just half-sleepily reading.. it was awesome to read... can't believe no ones posted anything in response yet. I can appreciate the time put into something like this. Awesome thumbs up man.. I'll keep this thread in my list readings


----------



## MEDiC (May 25, 2009)

wow.. 67 views.. only only one person likes the build? I was hoping for a friendlier forum than that! Hellllooo?? Is this thing on??

lol


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

No problems.. I'll pass the word along for people to read this up. 
Gotta remember, it was a long weekend too.. so most people were probably not so glue'd to their computer like me ;-)


----------



## MEDiC (May 25, 2009)

Airtronics has commented on the Video series (They commented on Video one in the comment section at Youtube) and put the Thread up on the Airtronics Forum!

Check it out! - MEDiC is on the AIRTRONICS BLOG SITE!

http://teamairtronics.wordpress.com/


Lower Right hand side... "PROJECT AND BUILD VIDEO!"




Here is the Email they sent me:
__________________________________________________ _______________________


MEDiC ~

I watched the videos. GREAT job. I'm impressed.

I linked up your thread and Eastridge Hobbies to the Airtronics Team Blog. We're getting about 100 or so hits a day there now.

I'll post some comments at youtube.

I really like the video work. And you drove quite well too I thought.

Mike Greenshields
Product Manager
Airtronics


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

*thumbs up*


----------



## MEDiC (May 25, 2009)

The following is a press release by the Airtronics/ Global Hobby Distribution Company, and can be viewed on the company Blog-site located at teamairtronics.wordpress.com

Aaron Bidochka, (AKA "MEDiC"), is quoted as saying:

" I would like to thank Team Airtronics for their support on this RC build. The whole project was completed to promote a great hobby, and a family oriented pass time. They (Airtronics) make a fantastic product, and I look forward to using more of their digital electronics in future RC Endeavors"

_______________________________________________________________________

AWESOME Rock Crawler – RDS8000 Put to Good Use

Posted in Uncategorized with tags 2.4Ghz, Eastridge Hobbies, MEDiC, RDS8000, Rock Crawling, Tamiya on May 28, 2009 by mikegoesflying


Tamiya Scale Trucks are a unique hobby that takes scale r/c cars to a “whole new level” of realism.


Let me introduce Aaron Bidochka. 32, a resident of Canada…. Most know him as “MEDiC”


MEDiC has documented his trek from box of parts to awesome outdoor real-world video of his truck. And as he told me today, he used the RDS8000 and said it worked AWESOME.
Check out this cool thread that takes you to the 5 videos representing over 650 hours of labor, featuring this truck and his efforts.


Tamiya SCALE Truck Videos by MEDiC


Aaron is not sponsored really. Eastridge Hobbies sponsored him for the truck, but he’s not a paid/hired-gun. He’s a modeler who simply loves R/C trucks. It will be obvious when you watch the video.
Anyway, note that Eastridge is an Airtronics Dealer too. So if live around these folks and want Airtronics. It’s a great place to get it.


So, go check it out!


Mike Greenshields,
Product Manager
Airtronics


----------



## MEDiC (May 25, 2009)

Filming the Follow up trail Video this week...


----------



## MEDiC (May 25, 2009)

Here's a few more summer pics from the upcoming video you may enjoy... :thumbsup:


----------



## MEDiC (May 25, 2009)

Wow.. Im actually shocked at how many times people have viewed my thread.. compared to who has commented. Are you guys just not into Tundras, or is it because Im a stranger here? 

Oh well.. that sucks!

Ill keep posting for all the quiet ones then 


Heres one of my favorite pics


----------



## splashrc (Jul 9, 2007)

nice job on the truck. most guys don't really care about it though. it is a shame you put so much time and effort inot it for nothing. dont let it get you down as long as you have fun who cares what anyone thinks about it


----------



## MEDiC (May 25, 2009)

Hello fellow RC'rs!! 

Thanks to everyone involved for helping make last weeks Video Build Series a success! In one week, we had almost 800 people view the first trail video! 

That is exceptional! 

Ive had a lot of feedback on the hopped up Tamiya Toyota Tundra,
so I thought I would do a short follow-up video, as folks just couldn't seem to get enough of the beast...


Remember the video is filmed in High Definition (1080i) so be sure to push the "HD" button on the Youtube video player. 

If you are not able to watch it in HD, I made sure a High Quality video is set at default, so don't worry!


Enjoy my friends!


----------



## MEDiC (May 25, 2009)

some recent photos out on a trail run....


----------



## MEDiC (May 25, 2009)




----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

it almost looks "real" if the sand granuals wernt so big and stuff..... heh good stuff maynard!! *thumbs up*


----------



## MEDiC (May 25, 2009)

*4x4 TUNDRA VIDEO!*











" LET's GET DIRTY "









Enjoy


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

very cool


----------



## MEDiC (May 25, 2009)

Wheel extensions came in finally today.. Been waiting on these for a month. 

I ordered these for use depending on the different types of trail rides...






















Corefire 1000kv 7T brushless motor and waterproof esc soon to come...



Im gunna plasti-dip the receiver and mount all the electrics under the cab. Woo hoo.. no more tupperware! lol


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice makes me want to take out the old clodzilla:thumbsup:


----------

